# Different specs, Black Edition



## Gray79 (Feb 10, 2017)

What are the differences in spec between the Black Edition TTS and a standard one?

Mine is a fairly high spec car, but I was wondering how much of the spec is due to it been a Black Edition and how much is standard on the TTS or has it been specced up by the original purchaser.

I know that the Black Edition means it has dark wheels, tinted rear windows and all the trim is black instead of chrome, but is it just a styling package, or is there more?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Really just a styling pack, the rear tints as well. They also came with Bose as standard.

The other spec will have been selected by the previous owner.


----------



## Gray79 (Feb 10, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Really just a styling pack, the rear tints as well. They also came with Bose as standard.
> 
> The other spec will have been selected by the previous owner.


Car manufactures do some strange things, Bose on a styling pack!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Gray79 said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > Really just a styling pack, the rear tints as well. They also came with Bose as standard.
> ...


There was also the 'amplified' black edition... One of the nicest TTS's that I've seen and had the pleasure of for a week was a late TTS amp black edition in metallic white.


----------



## Gray79 (Feb 10, 2017)

Templar said:


> Gray79 said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


What was extra on the amplified edition over a normal one?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I love the black editions particularly on a glacier white car but it was just a way to freshen up the line up and generate more sales.

While i cant remember the figures things like rear tints on mine were £450 then you have the wheel upgrade cost to 19's, Bose upgrade cost etc.

The additional cost to go for a BE was far cheaper than picking these upgrades seperatly. Maybe around £1200, good value as Bose was likely a £900 upgrade on its own.

On the s line black editions you get the amplified pack, well that was only another £700 above the BE cost. Gave you the rs spoiler, rotors etc.

Particularly on the non TTS, the retail price people ask for an amplified pack car is far more than £700 above a standard BE.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The TTS was pretty well spec'd straight out of the box, where tge black pact added some styling items and bose the amp pack added a few more like satnav and a couple of other things, black spoiler, rotors...paint choice was another. To be exact I'd have to look back through the brochure but think most have been covered here.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah standard TTS spec is decent. Think Templar is referring to the run out special edition TTS models.

The coupe was in nano grey with rs spoiler, rotors, yellow stiching on the seats.

The roadster was yellow, not sure of seat colour.

Think were 500 made of each and likely had every upgrade


----------



## Gray79 (Feb 10, 2017)

The only thing mine doesn't have that I would have liked is auto lights and wipers, I'm used to having them as my other car and company car have them, and the last few cars I've owned have had them.

The amount of times I forget to switch my lights on [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I like the auto lights/wipers and find i forget to turn both on when driving cars without.

I don't have high beam assist which i would have liked. Was only a £100 option but one it seems everyone over looked.

What colours your car?


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

Gray79 said:


> The only thing mine doesn't have that I would have liked is auto lights and wipers, I'm used to having them as my other car and company car have them, and the last few cars I've owned have had them.
> 
> The amount of times I forget to switch my lights on [smiley=oops.gif]


ditto, my golf was much better specced

heated seats and cruise control too, i tell myself why its all missing is because its all about the driving


----------



## Gray79 (Feb 10, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> I like the auto lights/wipers and find i forget to turn both on when driving cars without.
> 
> I don't have high beam assist which i would have liked. Was only a £100 option but one it seems everyone over looked.
> 
> What colours your car?


Mines black


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Very nice, love the alloys and the purple hue of panther black


----------



## Gray79 (Feb 10, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> I like the auto lights/wipers and find i forget to turn both on when driving cars without.
> 
> I don't have high beam assist which i would have liked. Was only a £100 option but one it seems everyone over looked.
> 
> What colours your car?


I have high beam assist on my BMW and I've turned it off, I hate it, it dips the headlights when you drive past bright sign posts and doesn't always dip when your catching up with a car infront.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

BlackTipReefShark said:


> Gray79 said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing mine doesn't have that I would have liked is auto lights and wipers, I'm used to having them as my other car and company car have them, and the last few cars I've owned have had them.
> ...


My wife's £11k new Corsa is better spec'd than most TT's as standard.

Heated seats, heated front screen, cruise control, auto lights, auto wipers, auto dimming mirror

And it's only used as a shopping trolley


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Agreed Shug most new cars are much more advanced but they aren't as much fun 

Guess the technology in the mk2 was good for 2006 but bit behind the times now.

Easy upgrade option is to get the update sat nav disc, it even allows 7 digit postcode entry and the plus side is when you get used to spinning that wheel in a hurry you could easily get a job on the wheel of fortune 

They still look great though 

I have been quite impressed by the tech in the e class coupe but apparently i am to young to own one


----------



## Gray79 (Feb 10, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Easy upgrade option is to get the update sat nav disc, it even allows 7 digit postcode entry and the plus side is when you get used to spinning that wheel in a hurry you could easily get a job on the wheel of fortune
> P


I have the upgrade disc and it works well, even has speed camera locations on [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah it is actually worth the upgrade cost. Shame is can't vocally say or beep when approaching a speed camera.

I like the rnse it looks good, it's just the turning the dial thing that's annoying.

Does the sds hack allow nav voice entry?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Upgrade cost ???? £15 ??


Yes sds allows voice entry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hehe was my feeble attempt at a joke mate 

Cause Shug was quite rightly saying that even new corsas are far more advanced


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I would give the sds a go then but my other car which allows voice entry doesn't like my Scottish accent lol

Och aye the noo


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

bhoy78 said:


> Hehe was my feeble attempt at a joke mate
> 
> Cause Shug was quite rightly saying that even new corsas are far more advanced


The clues in the name mate, "NEW" corsa

TT is 11 years old now mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I would rather be driving a mk1 than a corsa 

What's your thoughts on the mk3 tech? You had a chance to play about with the settings on anyone's yet


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

I thought B edition added black styling and nav, Bose and most of the mod cons, a black edition without auto wipers and auto lights? I thought that was standard on even an SE.

My black edition has auto wipers, auto lights, Bose, nav plus, cruise control, heated seats, leather pack, but things like sport suspension rs spoiler does not, a5 B edition had the same.

But I'm no pro on this.


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

I know nothing, ignore me its an le and it doesn't, I'll go back and hibernate..


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

the best spec about the black edition is, looking on to your drive and seeing a bat mobile and smiling


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

my interpreation at 17 and now at 34. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hahaha loving that bat mobile!

Black edition specs found here:

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=131444

The mk3 black edition comes with the sound upgrade as well


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

bhoy78 said:


> I would rather be driving a mk1 than a corsa
> 
> What's your thoughts on the mk3 tech? You had a chance to play about with the settings on anyone's yet


Nothing special mate to be honest, nothing a gold etc hasn't got module wise, vw are always in front

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

